# Bach Meets Celesta - Goldberg Variation



## sw9284 (May 3, 2015)

[Bach Meets Celesta] Goldberg Variation in G Major, Bwv 988 - Aria

Celesta : Kudo Akira


----------



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

Very nice, it reminds me of another version that I've heard for vibraphone but unfortunately I'm not finding it anymore, anyway I found another version for marimba, vibraphone and harpsichord that is nice too


----------



## Scififan (Jun 28, 2015)

That is unique! I wonder, though, if it the Celesta would be effective in some of the more fierce pieces or the "Black Pearl" variation?


----------

